# newby question!!!!



## rzr99 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hello, new to plowing!! Got a RZR and 60" plow that I just installed.

I know theres a ton of threads on weather to use the feet or not to use them... my main drivweay is asphalt, the back drivweay to my barn is gravel. So kind of thinking I'll need to just plow 1 and then adjust them and do the other...

My question is in regards to the rope..(ive got a synthetic rope, not cable). When I drop the plow down, do i want too fully rest it on the ground and take ALL the weight out of the rope so theres no slack at all? Or do i want to keep a little tension on it? or maybe i'm thinking too much and it doesnt matter at all how i do it?

I've read some that say no feet, to just pull the plow up a little bit on gravel but i imagine that has to be real hard on the rope....?

Just looking for some input, thank you!!!!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Always a little slack in the rope.
Run a few times with shoes, and a few times without, see which you like better


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

you can due what dieselss and go with what you like best or,

I would set the plow how you want for plowing the pavement and then live with how it plows on the gravel to the barn.

or set the feet that you get a good scrape on the pavement and leave slack in the rope.

then when plowing the gravel hold the plow up just a touch so your not putting all the gravel in the grass that you have to rake out in the spring.

good luck for this season


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

If your in an area that gets back to back storms if you lift the plow on the gravel should only have to once or twice till it's packed down and that will become your base. Do whatever you feel comfortable with.


----------



## NateD09 (May 4, 2016)

Liberty LLC said:


> If your in an area that gets back to back storms if you lift the plow on the gravel should only have to once or twice till it's packed down and that will become your base. Do whatever you feel comfortable with.


This. My whole driveway is gravel and this is what I've been doing for years. Once you have a good base the plow can be dropped all the way.


----------

